# [ATI]Problème installation driver officiel

## jibe

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une installation récente d'une gentoo, je cherche à installer les pilotes officiels ATI pour ma carte graphique. Mon problème est qu'avec emerge j'ai l'erreur suivante: "die ${P} requires support for pci_find_slot."

Enfin en essayant d'installer le pilote trouvé sur le site d'ATI j'ai l'erreur suivante: "failed to install compiled kernel module"

J'avoue ne pas avoir trouvé de réelle solution à ce souci.

En vous remerciant par avance pour vos réponse.

@+Last edited by jibe on Sun Dec 28, 2008 5:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sephiroth2

Salut,

il faut que tu recompiles ton kernel avec l'option pci_find_* activée.

----------

## geekounet

Ou utiliser les drivers libres  :Wink: 

Sinon, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## jibe

merci sephiroth2 ca compile mais j'ai de nouveau une erreur lors de la compile des pilotes: "eval emake HOSTCC=\ $(tc)-get-BUILD_CC".

geekounet voila normalement c'est conforme  :Wink: . Pour les drivers libre je crois qu'il gèrent difficilement les dernières cartes ATI (j'ai une radeon 3850). 

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Peux tu poster les logs de compilation complets, ou du moins de la fin à "suffisament haut pour qu'on puisse voir ce qu'il se passe"?

----------

## jibe

Voila mon log de compilation:

```

* Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_ProcessIsTerminated':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1368: error: implicit declaration of function 'find_task_by_pid'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1368: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_ke_pte':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_flush_cache':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2974: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_CallFuncOnOtherCpus':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4615: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_enable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4822: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_disable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4840: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3184:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2399:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r7 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 * You have DRM support enabled builtin, the direct rendering will not work.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3184:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2399:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r7 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Merci.

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ton kernel, 2.6.27 est trop récent pour utiliser les drivers pour utiliser les fglrx 8.6 (8.501).

Utilises la version ~arch des ati-drivers...

Ajoutes la ligne suivante à /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers x86 ~x86
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Dis moi YetiBarBar, Kwenspc t'as remis ta carte du SAVAGE ou pas encore?  :Smile: 

Merci de tenir la boutique pendant qu'on s'empiffre  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Dis moi YetiBarBar, Kwenspc t'as remis ta carte du SAVAGE ou pas encore? 
> 
> Merci de tenir la boutique pendant qu'on s'empiffre 

 

[HS]Pas encore, mais j'y songe![/HS]

----------

## jibe

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Ton kernel, 2.6.27 est trop récent pour utiliser les drivers pour utiliser les fglrx 8.6 (8.501).
> 
> Utilises la version ~arch des ati-drivers...
> 
> Ajoutes la ligne suivante à /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Merci mais quand je fais cette manip, emerge m'indique ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" have been masked. et je ne peux pas compiler.

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Oups, un peu trop bourrin...

Retire la ligne que je t'ai faite ajouter vu que tu utilise un xorg-server différent du 1.5, il va falloir "taper juste". A priori, le bon driver serait le 8.10...

Ajoute la ligne:

```
=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542
```

à

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## jibe

Toujours la même erreur  :Sad: , mais j'ai l'impression que unmask n'a pas fonctionné car il reste toujours sur la version 8.501.

@+

----------

## marmotton

Salut,

Il me semble qu'il faut ajouter

```
=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542
```

à /etc/portage/package.keywords.

(le package.unmask permet de démasquer ce qui est hardmasked, mais ne change pas le keyword)

----------

## jibe

Merci c'est bon ca compile mais par contre autre soucis, dès que je met "fglrx" comme pilote dans mon xorg.conf je n'ai aucune accéleration 2D-3D. Dès que je bouge une fenêtre ca rame.

@+

----------

## marmotton

que te disent : 

1) glxinfo

2) les logs de xorg

Personnellement je pencherai pour un problème de xorg.conf, à voir....

PS : je ne l'ai pas trouvé en regardant le début du topic, tu as quelle carte graphique exactement?

----------

## jibe

Voici ce que me donne glxinfo :

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

 GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

Les logs de xorg sont vraiment enormes, je sais pas si c'est jouable de poster ca ici.

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Pour les logs de xorg, si ils sont trop gros:

```
emerge nopaste
```

```
nopaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 puis copie du lien

----------

## jibe

Volià:

http://rafb.net/p/H3SHVU77.html

merci

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Peux tu:

- mettre ton xorg.conf (le pilote utilisé étant vesa...)

- lancer:

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## jibe

Voila mon Xorg.conf.

http://rafb.net/p/0obzZL77.html

Pour vesa, effectivement petite erreur de ma part. Je suis repassé à ce pilote quand j'ai vu que ca ne fonctionnait pas avec les drivers ATI.

En lancant 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

 je ne constate aucun changement ca rame autant  :Sad: .

Merci

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Un petit coup de Xorg.0.log avec le driver fglrx cette fois?

----------

## jibe

Voilà le fichier de log Xorg avec le driver ATI.

http://rafb.net/p/0CY6Ci84.html

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *extrait de ton xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
> # This loads the DBE extension module.
> 
> # This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables
> ...

 

Vire les doublons dans cette section, surtout extmod qui te ramène xfree86-dga dont tu n'as très certainement pas besoin et vire le Group 0 qui limite à root l'accés à DRI...!

Si tu y tiens, contente toi d'un

```
group "video"
```

 (or be root  :Laughing:  )

----------

## jibe

J'ai fait toutes les manip et ca rame toujours autant, je suis repassé sur le pilote vesa.

Merci de ton aide.

@+

----------

